# Wine i Live For Speed - Problem z uruchomieniem

## Biacho

Witam. 

Chciałem uruchomić wspomnianą w temacie grę. Niestety Wine do mnie krzyczy tym :

```

.-(~)--------------------------------------------------------(biacho@LordNikon)-

`--> wine /mnt/d/Torrenty/Gry/LFS/LFS.exe

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0053da6d at address 0x53da6d (thread 001c), starting debugger...

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x0053da6d in 32-bit code (0x0053da6d).

Register dump:

 CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b

 EIP:0053da6d ESP:0033feac EBP:0033fee8 EFLAGS:00010246(  R- --  I  Z- -P- )

 EAX:00000000 EBX:7ee2eff4 ECX:22bda0f1 EDX:0033ff10

 ESI:7ffdf000 EDI:0053da6d

Stack dump:

0x0033feac:  7edf2de4 7ffdf000 00000000 00000000

0x0033febc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x0033fecc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x0033fedc:  7efe3ff4 fffde894 7ffdf000 0033fef8

0x0033feec:  7efbc734 7ffdf000 fffde894 0033ffc8

0x0033fefc:  7efbc91f 7edf2d95 7ffdf000 00000000

Backtrace:

=>0 0x0053da6d EntryPoint() in lfs (0x0033fee8)

  1 0x7efbc734 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0033fef8)

  2 0x7efbc91f call_thread_entry_point+0x71() in ntdll (0x0033ffc8)

  3 0x7ef9abf0 LdrQueryProcessModuleInformation() in ntdll (0x0033ffe8)

  4 0xf7e5ee6d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

0x0053da6d EntryPoint in lfs: pushl   %ebp

Modules:

Module   Address         Debug info   Name (69 modules)

PE     400000-  bfa000   Export          lfs

ELF   7bf00000-7bf04000   Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF   7e2a1000-7e2b6000   Deferred        midimap<elf>

  \-PE   7e2b0000-7e2b6000   \               midimap

ELF   7e2b6000-7e2dc000   Deferred        msacm32<elf>

  \-PE   7e2c0000-7e2dc000   \               msacm32

ELF   7e2dc000-7e2e5000   Deferred        librt.so.1

ELF   7e2e5000-7e395000   Deferred        libasound.so.2

ELF   7e395000-7e3cc000   Deferred        winealsa<elf>

  \-PE   7e3a0000-7e3cc000   \               winealsa

ELF   7e3cc000-7e3d6000   Deferred        libxcursor.so.1

ELF   7e3d6000-7e3dc000   Deferred        libxfixes.so.3

ELF   7e3dc000-7e3e0000   Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1

ELF   7e3e0000-7e3e7000   Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF   7e3e7000-7e3f0000   Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF   7e3f0000-7e3f6000   Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF   7e3f6000-7e3fc000   Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6

ELF   7e3fc000-7e4e8000   Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF   7e4e8000-7e4f7000   Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF   7e4f7000-7e50f000   Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF   7e50f000-7e518000   Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF   7e518000-7e5b2000   Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE   7e530000-7e5b2000   \               winex11

ELF   7e5b2000-7e5c5000   Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF   7e5c5000-7e645000   Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF   7e64c000-7e664000   Deferred        msacm32<elf>

  \-PE   7e650000-7e664000   \               msacm32

ELF   7e685000-7e7aa000   Deferred        wined3d<elf>

  \-PE   7e690000-7e7aa000   \               wined3d

ELF   7e7aa000-7e7d4000   Deferred        d3d8<elf>

  \-PE   7e7b0000-7e7d4000   \               d3d8

ELF   7e7d4000-7e7f5000   Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE   7e7e0000-7e7f5000   \               imm32

ELF   7e7f5000-7e83f000   Deferred        dsound<elf>

  \-PE   7e800000-7e83f000   \               dsound

ELF   7e83f000-7e8a9000   Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>

  \-PE   7e850000-7e8a9000   \               rpcrt4

ELF   7e8a9000-7e99c000   Deferred        ole32<elf>

  \-PE   7e8c0000-7e99c000   \               ole32

ELF   7e99c000-7e9d4000   Deferred        dinput<elf>

  \-PE   7e9a0000-7e9d4000   \               dinput

ELF   7e9d4000-7ea02000   Deferred        ws2_32<elf>

  \-PE   7e9e0000-7ea02000   \               ws2_32

ELF   7ea02000-7ea9d000   Deferred        winmm<elf>

  \-PE   7ea10000-7ea9d000   \               winmm

ELF   7ea9d000-7eaf2000   Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE   7eab0000-7eaf2000   \               advapi32

ELF   7eaf2000-7eb8f000   Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE   7eb00000-7eb8f000   \               gdi32

ELF   7eb8f000-7ecd1000   Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE   7ebb0000-7ecd1000   \               user32

ELF   7ed80000-7eeec000   Deferred        kernel32<elf>

  \-PE   7eda0000-7eeec000   \               kernel32

ELF   7eeec000-7eef7000   Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF   7eef7000-7ef0e000   Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF   7ef0e000-7ef34000   Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF   7ef35000-7ef39000   Deferred        libxau.so.6

ELF   7ef39000-7ef53000   Deferred        dinput8<elf>

  \-PE   7ef40000-7ef53000   \               dinput8

ELF   7ef53000-7f000000   Export          ntdll<elf>

  \-PE   7ef70000-7f000000   \               ntdll

ELF   f7cd2000-f7cdd000   Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF   f7cdf000-f7ce3000   Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF   f7ce3000-f7e20000   Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF   f7e20000-f7e38000   Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF   f7e38000-f7e40000   Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF   f7e53000-f7e57000   Deferred        iso8859-2.so

ELF   f7e57000-f7f92000   Export          libwine.so.1

ELF   f7f93000-f7fb1000   Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000e 

   00000014    0

   00000010    0

   0000000f    0

00000011 

   00000017    0

   00000013    0

   00000012    0

0000001b (D) Z:\mnt\d\Torrenty\Gry\LFS\LFS.exe

   0000001c    0 <==

0000001f 

   00000020    0

Backtrace:

=>0 0x0053da6d EntryPoint() in lfs (0x0033fee8)

  1 0x7efbc734 call_thread_func+0xc() in ntdll (0x0033fef8)

  2 0x7efbc91f call_thread_entry_point+0x71() in ntdll (0x0033ffc8)

  3 0x7ef9abf0 LdrQueryProcessModuleInformation() in ntdll (0x0033ffe8)

  4 0xf7e5ee6d wine_call_on_stack+0x1d() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

```

Co do samej ALSY to błąd jest, ale w winecfg test dźwięku przechodzi bez problemów. Tak więc nie w tym problem, chyba... 

System x86_64, kernel 2.6.30.

```

.-(~)--------------------------------------------------------(biacho@LordNikon)-

`--> wine --version

wine-1.1.30

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Co ma gentoo do tej gry na wine? Najpierw sprawdz appdb.winehq.org czy ta gra w ogole dziala pod wine.

----------

## Qlawy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co ma gentoo do tej gry na wine? Najpierw sprawdz appdb.winehq.org czy ta gra w ogole dziala pod wine.

 

Silver to raczej dobry wynik. Wersja S2 ma bronze na gentoo i kilku wersjach wine pod rząd.

----------

## m1k0

giera działa wyśmienicie pod wine. Ja również mam już z nią problem. Od jakiegoś czasu nie działa mi. Robiłem wiele razy czyszczenia ~/.wine i nic  :Sad: 

Dodam, że w patch-u Z25 wymienili silnik sic! Szkoda, że nie mogę jego wypróbować

----------

## SlashBeast

Zdowngraduj wine.

----------

